# Peach Butter and Peach Syrup recipes



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am looking for 'tried and true' recipes for peach butter and peach syrup (like for pancakes).
I have about 50lbs of peaches on the counter (maybe more like 65) that I need to get after!!!

Thanks


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.pickyourown.org/peachhoney.htm I just made this last night with the peach peelings. I also have 50 lbs of peaches... canned up about 20 lbs yesterday and just starting in on the rest now. The peach honey turned out pretty good, but took forever to cook down. At 11:30 pm I finally gave up and added some pectin to it to thicken it up a bit. It looks just like dark honey in a jar.


----------



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently made Peach Butter using the Ball Blue Book recipe. It was just sugar and peaches. I let it cook until it was thick, but I think I let it get just a smidge TOO thick. But it was delicious. 

Sorry I don't have the recipe specifics, but like I said...it was in the Ball Blue Book. I THINK I peeled and sliced the peaches, heated them for a few minutes on the stove, put them in the food processor for a few seconds, returned to stovetop and combined with sugar and simmered until thickened.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the website fetch 33 posted. My peach syrup is usually the jars of jelly that didnt set


----------

